# couple recent builds



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

a few recent builds on WRI blanks


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice work. Looks good.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Really nice marbleing Walt. Look forward to meeting you at the expo also


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL work!


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

Walt, beautiful as usual. Can't wait to see mine.


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

That Sparkler came out kick ass, nice job. TEh guide wrap had to be a bit of a pain in teh butt, very nicely done!!


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks guys! 

What is probably not very obvious from my lack of photagraphy skills is that the purple and red rod with the Sparkler butt wrap has a rhinestone on each guide and at the center of each pattern on the butt wrap; It is pretty flashy in the sun.

And yes Billy the guide wraps took a little time, but I like adding a little crosswrap on guides when I can. Here's a couple more shots of the guides.

Thanks again!


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome work Walt...


----------

